# Curing times for DTG



## tntbombs (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone know why the ridiculously long curing times for dtg? I understand plastisol ink curing quite well but why 2 presses at 90 seconds? Are these water based and it's just about moisture removal or is there a chemical reaction that must take place like in UV or Plastisol? If it's only about moisture removal then I can do a short press to dry the ink to the touch and then run them through a conveyor later to finish them off?

I've had my new omniprint for about 2 weeks and I'm getting great prints but I need to start moving some product and speed up the process

Any info would be helpful


----------



## bkadv (Sep 15, 2015)

Hm. I'm not familiar with the Omniprint but I'd reach out to your dealer or even them directly on Facebook. Also looks like they have 24/7 customer support, which is quite nice! We have a Brother and it's a 35 second cure, but each time you use a different machine/inkset you're going to have to cater accordingly...Omniprint might unfortunately just take that long. I have heard of people investing in dryers/running them through one if they have a silkscreen area, but again, yes, it's more time = more money to spend doing that. Let us know what the powers that be say!


----------

